# Google Now for ICS Project. [UPDATE 7/4][NO VOICE]



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Google Now for ICS Project. [UPDATE 7/4][NO VOICE]

For those Android ICS users (rooted) who want to get a taste of Jelly Bean Google Now is now being ported to rooted ICS phones.
Please read and follow the instructions carefully. Voice search does not work for now, so don't post that it's not working. 
Here's the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28186680
Have fun.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Google Now for ICS Project. [UPDATE 7/4][NO VOICE]
> 
> For those Android ICS users (rooted) who want to get a taste of Jelly Bean Google Now is now being ported to rooted ICS phones.
> Please read and follow the instructions carefully. Voice search does not work for now, so don't post that it's not working.
> ...


Interesting that that link doesn't seem to work...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll try it again.
The link works now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'll try it again.
> The link works now. Thanks for the heads up.


Yup...works now. Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm eager to try Google Now on my VZW Samsung Galaxy Nexus, but I've only unlocked it so far - I still haven't rooted it. I'm hoping Google will back-port it to ICS, but I'm not holding my breath.

I'm not sure I want to actually root my phone, but if I find the time I may really start reading up on it and give it a go.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rooting it is a fairly simple process as well as restoring it to factory, non root and locked again, you just lose your memory content (locking and unlocking force a wipe).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I had to get a replacement VZW Samsung Galaxy Nexus (dropped my original and smashed the screen) and in 20 minutes today I unlocked and rooted my new Nexus. I was going to play with Google Now, but I didn't feel comfortable with the "source", so I think I'll only be trying ROMs from known and vetted sources like CyagenMod.

But it's amazing how automated things are today, for example compared to what it required to root the Motorola Droid when it first came out 3+ years ago...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Drew2k" said:


> I had to get a replacement VZW Samsung Galaxy Nexus (dropped my original and smashed the screen) and in 20 minutes today I unlocked and rooted my new Nexus. I was going to play with Google Now, but I didn't feel comfortable with the "source", so I think I'll only be trying ROMs from known and vetted sources like CyagenMod.
> 
> But it's amazing how automated things are today, for example compared to what it required to root the Motorola Droid when it first came out 3+ years ago...


The Nexus line is designed to be rooted easily. Not all phones are as easily rootable. The Verizon version of the GSIII boot loader has been locked down (but with effort it has been rooted). It is up to the carrier and manufacturer.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

More on the Verizon GSIII. 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/7/31...ader?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------

